# Zonhoven Open 2012



## Geert (Nov 18, 2011)

The Zonhoven Open 2012 speedcubing competition will take place on February 25th and 26th 2012.
U can find all the information regarding the competition on the website.
Hope to see u there!!!


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 20, 2011)

Couldn't we have 4x4bld & 5x5bld?! If yes, I think I would go.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2012)

Any interesting results on the first day?

Bummed that I couldn't make it today but will see you all tomorrow...


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 26, 2012)

We are interested in the results! Any WRs in multi-blind?!


----------



## Lusti (Feb 26, 2012)

not in multi-blind


----------



## brunovervoort (Feb 26, 2012)

Marcel Endrey solved 3x3 blind in 28.80


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! Congrats to him! :tu


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 26, 2012)

Mats 6.44


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats Marchel. AWESOME!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 26, 2012)

Results are up:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=ZonhovenOpen2012


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 26, 2012)

Lars, Mats average never was a WR right?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 26, 2012)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Lars, Mats average never was a WR right?


 
No, but I was not aware of what happened in other parts of the world. I removed Mats' WR again.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 26, 2012)

jazzthief81 said:


> No, but I was not aware of what happened in other parts of the world. I removed Mats' WR again.



Ok


----------

